# Warum spielen Pro Gamer mit 400 DPI ?



## DrHDready (22. Juli 2019)

Mir ist aufgefallen das ziemlich viele Pro Gamer mit 400 oder auch 800 DPI spielen.
Jetzt frage ich mich warum und lese immer nur wegen dem aiming weil es langsamer und genauer ist.
Mann könnte doch auch 2000 Dpi einstellen und im Spiel passend machen aber warum macht das keiner so?
Hab auch gelesen das jede Maus auch eine Native Dpi hat und alles was man darüber einstellt ungenau wird.
Ich habe eine Logitech G402 auf 1920 Dpi und frage mich ob es besser wäre runter zu gehen.Ich weiß auch nicht was die Native Dpi von der Maus ist.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juli 2019)

Viele Progame spielen auch mit 1024x768, 1280x720 oder ähnlichem.
Die tun das, weil sie dran gewöhnt sind und meinen dadurch besser zu sein.
Teilweise hat es auch was mit den Hitboxen zu tun.Stel deine MAus einfach so ein, wie du am besten damit klar kommst.


----------



## MircoSfot (22. Juli 2019)

Ich spiele ebenso mit 400dpi. Damit sind Headshots sehr viel einfacher durchzuführen. Die Präzision steigt ebenso in Shootern. Hektisch wird es, wenn man schnelle Bewegungen durchführen muss, aber dafür gibt es den DPI- Switcher.


----------



## JackA (22. Juli 2019)

400 CPI oder auch Low-Sens ist ein Spieltyp, den man von früher her kennt, weil Mäuse nicht mehr konnten.
Man stellt die Auflösung ein wie früher, man stellt die CPI ein wie früher und den Rest erledigt das über Jahrzehnte antrainierte Muscle-Memory.

Je nach Auflösung variiert die CPI für die selbe Mauszeigergeschwindigkeit. Welche Geschwindigkeit/CPI dir liegt, weißt nur du selbst und musst du dir auch über Jahre antrainieren. Nur weil man auf Low-Sens dann umsattelt, heißt das nicht, dass man von Jetzt auf Gleich zum Pro wird, außer einem liegt generell die niedrige Geschwindigkeit besser.

Es gibt durchaus auch Progamer, die eine hohe CPI eingestellt haben und dann mit der Ingame-Sens runter regeln. Du musst halt dann in Windows damit klar kommen.

Also: Stell die CPI so ein, dass du in Windows damit klar kommst und regel dann ggf. in Games über die Ingame-Sens runter. Ich habe mal den 3366 meiner G502 gemessen, der hat am Besten mit 500Hz (nicht 1000Hz) performt, egal welche CPI Ich eingestellt hatte.


----------



## DrHDready (22. Juli 2019)

Was ist den ein 3366?

Ich komme ja eigentlich schon zurecht so aber würde halt gern verstehen warum die Leute z.b 800 einstellen.
Das ist ja dann nicht die gleiche Geschwindigkeit wie früher.Die müssen es doch im Spiel ja eh nochmal einstellen also was macht das für einen Unterschied?





JackA$$ schrieb:


> 400 CPI oder auch Low-Sens ist ein Spieltyp, den man von früher her kennt, weil Mäuse nicht mehr konnten.
> Man stellt die Auflösung ein wie früher, man stellt die CPI ein wie früher und den Rest erledigt das über Jahrzehnte antrainierte Muscle-Memory.
> 
> Je nach Auflösung variiert die CPI für die selbe Mauszeigergeschwindigkeit. Welche Geschwindigkeit/CPI dir liegt, weißt nur du selbst und musst du dir auch über Jahre antrainieren. Nur weil man auf Low-Sens dann umsattelt, heißt das nicht, dass man von Jetzt auf Gleich zum Pro wird, außer einem liegt generell die niedrige Geschwindigkeit besser.
> ...



Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## parad0xr (22. Juli 2019)

Also im Prinzip ist es der sweetspot im professionellen Bereich zwischen aiming und movement. Ich meine sowas ist oft einfacher zu verstehen mit Extrembeispielen. Sehr hohe DPI ist fast unspielbar wenn man die Mausempfindlichkeit auf Default lässt. Denke darüber sind alle einig. Und das je niedriger die DPI ist desto besser lässt sich zielen ist denke ich auch klar. Die meisten causual Spieler hören dann dort auf wo es bequem ist, da irgendwann das mousepad aufhört und große Bewegung anstrengend ist. Profis haben in der Regel riesige Mauspads. Und die Profis können meist Trotzdem keine 360° in eine Richtung drehen. Weil es auch einfach nicht nötig ist. Je kleiner die DPI desto gröber das Raster und desto weniger schlimm ist es wenn du mit der maus 1mm zu weit gefahren bist. Sobald man sich dran gewöhnt sehr große Bewegungen mit der Maus zu machen desto präziser kannst du schnell grobe Bewegungen machen. Du kannst mit musclememory relativ schnell grobe Bewegungen machen, aber auf den mm genau bleibt schwer. Bei größeren Bewegungen macht wie gesagt der Millimeter daneben einfach nicht soviel aus.


Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen da ich es auch probiert habe. Von Caseking ein super XXL Mauspad bestellt. 4:3 400-800 dpi und 30cm vom Bildschirm weg...besser wird man mit etwas Übung auf jeden Fall es ist allerdings alles andere als bequem und als Casual total ungeeignet.


----------



## claster17 (22. Juli 2019)

Ich hab meine G502 Proteus Core auf 400 dpi eingestellt und trotzdem muss ich in ausnahmslos jedem Spiel die Mausempfindlichkeit drastisch reduzieren, weil der Standardgeschwindigkeit so absurd hoch ist. Dann gibts noch so Spiele wie Payday, wo man extra einen Mod braucht, weil die normale Untergrenze im Menü noch immer zu hoch ist.
Auf dem Desktop brauche ich ohne Absetzen etwa 40cm für die volle Breite meiner beiden WQHD. Immer wieder lustig, wenn sich andere dran setzen und wegen langsamer Maus fluchen. Andererseits mag ich aber auch hier die höhere Präzision.



DrHDready schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein 3366?



Die G502 Proteus Core und G502 Proteus Spectrum verwenden als Sensor den Pixart PMW3366.


----------



## JackA (23. Juli 2019)

DrHDready schrieb:


> Ich komme ja eigentlich schon zurecht so aber würde halt gern verstehen warum die Leute z.b 800 einstellen.
> Das ist ja dann nicht die gleiche Geschwindigkeit wie früher.Die müssen es doch im Spiel ja eh nochmal einstellen also was macht das für einen Unterschied?


Ich habs dir doch erklärt. Muscle Memory. Die Leute sind große Mausbewegungen gewöhnt, seit Jahrzehnten, die gewöhnen sich nicht um, weil sie das professionell betreiben. Schau auf Youtube, wie ein Low-Senser zockt, das erklärt, wieso Muscle Memory wichtig ist.
Ich bin z.B. 800CPI bei 1680x1050 gewohnt. Bei 1080p sind ca. 900CPI. Würde Ich 4k Zocken, dann 1800 CPI, da doppelt so viele Pixel in der Vertikalen und Horizontalen.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2019)

Ich hab in WQHD mit 1600cpi gezockt und noch genauso in UHD.
In den meisten Spielen ändert sich das ja nicht wie auf dem Desktop, sondern bleibt gleich.


----------



## MircoSfot (26. Juli 2019)

Kleiner Nachtrag von mir: Habe ebenso 2560x1440p und 400DPI. Windows Mausbeschleunigung ist aus. Gestern in The Division 2 habe ich Bank HQ Hero mit 96 Headshots verlassen bei 112 Kills. also ich bin da mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Biohazard92 (26. Juli 2019)

@DrHDready: Man findet leider keine guten Vergleiche zwischen 400 dpi und einer 2,0 sens mit 2000 dpi und 0,4 sens, ich finde nur absurde Vergleiche zwischen 90dpi und 16.000dpi (YouTube). Dieser Vergleich zeigt, dass eine sehr niedrige dpi von 90 minimalste Bewegungen "überspringt" sprich nicht im Spiel darstellt und es somit smoother aussieht wenn man eine gerade Linie von links nach rechts ziehen will, bei 16.000 dpi werden minimalste Bewegungen während der Bewegung auch direkt auf das Fadenkreuz übertragen. 90 dpi wie in dem Video zu sehen ist natürlich viel zu niedrig, sieht aus als ob man ruckelt, mit 400 dpi bewegst du dich allerdings flüssig. Ob dieser Unterschied auch bei 400 und 2000 dpi spürbar ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen und wage ich auch ehrlich gesagt zu bezweifen, den Test müsstest du selbst mal machen. Ich habe nur selbst mal zwischen 1200 * 1 und 800 * 1,5 hin und her gewechselt und konnte keinerlei Unterschied feststellen.

Die zurück gelegte Strecke des Fadenkreuzes ist zwischen den beiden dpi Einstellungen ingame (spreche hier von CS:GO) natürlich absolut identisch. Ich glaube manche hier haben deine Frage falsch verstanden, du willst wissen warum die meisten Profis eine niedrige DPI spielen und eine höhere ingame Sens als umgedreht, obwohl das Endergebnis identisch wäre. Auch deine Auflösung hat zumindestens in Spielen der Source Engine keinerlei Einfluss auf die zurück gelegte Strecke des Fadenkreuzes.

Denke mal der Hauptgrund ist dass Zowie-Mäuse, die bei Pros beliebt sind (laut dieser Website nutzen 61% der CS:GO Profis eine Zowie-Maus), keine freien DPI-Regler sondern feste Stufen wie 400 - 800 - 1600 haben. Hinzu kommt dass die älteren Pros früher mit ihren Uralt-Mäusen und niedrigen Monitorauflösungen oft mit 400 dpi und X.X sens gespielt und das im Laufe der Zeut einfach beibehalten haben.

Fazit: Weder 400 dpi und 2,0 sens noch 2000 dpi mit 0,4 sens bringen dir irgendwelche nennenswerten Unterschiede im Spiel, stell einfach ein, was dir aufm Desktop und in anderen Spielen am angenehmsten ist. Einer der besten CS:GO Spieler der Welt im Moment (Elige) spielt z.B. mit 1600 dpi laut dieser Liste und seiner Liquipedia Page.


----------

